# Waterland tubs



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone ever had one? What did you think? Pictures of your setup?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 1, 2009)

They have an excellent reputation, I have always felt they are too expensive. I keep my tortoises in hand made wooden tort tables.


----------



## Itort (Jul 1, 2009)

The rescue where I got my rescue Homes has one and it was great. Probably contributed greatly to their rehabilation. The only problem is the cost and with larger torts the size.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 1, 2009)

I use old bookcases myself, and the cement mixing ones avaiable at hardware stores. Let me rephrase that I use to use old bookcases. I live near a retirment facility and they have a wood working club there, they build stuff for tiips so now whenever I need one I tip em some money and they builf my tort tables as big as I need. I get quality products and they get to do something they enjoy win win IMHO


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 1, 2009)

What breed of turtle or tort is this for? Size? Are you keeping the enclosure indoors or outside?

I haven't used them myself but can see how they would be great. There are really a lot of options for enclosures.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 1, 2009)

dmmj said:


> I use old bookcases myself, and the cement mixing ones avaiable at hardware stores. Let me rephrase that I use to use old bookcases. I live near a retirment facility and they have a wood working club there, they build stuff for tiips so now whenever I need one I tip em some money and they builf my tort tables as big as I need. I get quality products and they get to do something they enjoy win win IMHO



Cemement mixing ones? Huh? Another alternative I thought of might be a huge livestock feeder/waterer? Know where I can get one?

P.S. Its a Redfoot


----------



## Meg90 (Jul 1, 2009)

Menards, Fleet Farm etc

They even sell pond liners at those places in various sizes


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 1, 2009)

You might want to check a farm supply store, they will have stock tanks that might be good for you.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 1, 2009)

A cement mixing tub I believe is a black plastic Rubbermaid-like container. They are typically rectangular and have shorter sides than some of the large Rubbermaid ones (it is hard to find a plastic container that is taller than an under the bed one without the really tall side which are necessary). If you do a Google image search you can get a visual.

The stock tanks and waterland tubs are rather expensive, but if it's for an adult size tort it could be a good investment if you can find one large enough. I agree that they are better choice than a tort table for a Redfoot because of the humidity requirements (you can also cover parts of them).


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2009)

My local feed store sells watering tubs but I don't personally think those would work to wel they have awful high walls.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the high walls wouldn't be a bad thing. Since she's about 9 inches and the substrate will be about 3 inches deep, I need something that is about a foot and a half tall (preferably taller since I would have a hide and plants). Has anyone checked out the medium sized waterland tub? Even though its sold for aquatics, the only difference between it and the terrestrial one is that its walls are higher (and there is a strange ramp area (which I could put deep soil in and plant some things).... I want something around 15 sq ft... so unless the livestock tanks or cement mixers are cheaper per square food, I think I should invest in a waterland. Does that make sense? Or am I making a financial mistake (the tank will last forever and not rot or absorb humidity like wood)?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 2, 2009)

If you are seriously looking at the Waterland tubs the one for terrestrials should work fine. They have some really big tubs (large tub is 100Ã¢â‚¬ÂL x 50Ã¢â‚¬Âw x 32Ã¢â‚¬ÂH that the water would be built in so you wouldn't need a water dish. I've seen them set up at the show in Anaheim and it was really big. Have you given them a call and see what they can do for you? PHONE: 714.745.8878 
FAX: 714.974.5409
http://www.waterlandtubs.com/Products.html
They do come with a heafty price tag.


----------



## chadk (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is a waterland tub for $75: http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/pet/1245891978.html
More: http://www.beanfarm.com/store/agora.cgi?cart_id=9448741.16165&product=Waterland_Tubs&xm=on

Here is my plastic tub that I got from a home improvement store for about $20 I think:


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the tub is a good investment if it could fit your size requirements. I could see cracking as being the only potential problem for it to not last a long time, especially if it will see temperature changes or need to be moved to be cleaned. But, here's some good news:

* Limited Lifetime Warranty
Waterlandtubs will replace any tub that has been damaged by natural causes. No replacement due to human error.
LIMITED 10 YEAR WARRANTY and all materials are made out of 100% recycled polyethelene.

I think the Waterland tubs and a stock tank could be similarly priced and worth comparing. As far as I know a cement mixing tub doesn't come that big (haven't seen one yet). That's great you want to provide such a large habitat. On the site the only huge one was the water enclosure; I couldn't see the layout though as to if you could use the mostly "water" part for land and vise versa. The size looks right.


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Jul 2, 2009)

I've used all kinds of different tanks and enclosures for turtles and tortoises. I use the medium waterland water tub for my adult spotted turtles and the small water tubs for young spotteds, mud turtles, hatchling/juvi tortoises. The terrestrial tub is nice for smaller tortoises; I have my 1.2 Egyptians in one of them. 

Even though Waterland Tubs aren't cheap, I love them. I don't have to build it, which is a huge plus for me. I can dump dirt, water, rocks, wood, whatever into them and there are no problems. They can go inside or outside. One of my medium water tubs has been outside for several years through 90 degree summer days with blazing sun and weeks of freezing winters. They're tough! Unlike something wooden of the same size, I can move a Waterland Tub myself.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 5, 2009)

I've found them for cheaper prices than on the actual Waterland site. On LLLreptile.com they sell the Medium Water Enclosure (the one I like) for $245.00 (when they sell it for $325 on Waterlands website)! ... I checked out Homedepot and a local farm supply store and didn't see anything that big... but I'll keep up the look at those places too


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow thats great quite a bit of a drop in price. I don't believe Home Depot would have anything quite that large but a horse trough might be something to concider. You should be able to find them at feed and grain stores.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 6, 2009)

I dream of owning one of these Waterland tubs. I stopped at a Las Vegas pet store that had a couple of used ones on clearance. The price was getting into a more reasonable range, but darn it, I just couldn't figure how to fit it into the semi's cab.

I myself use a lot of the Rubbermaid and the like black rubbery tanks. I use horse ones for turtles. For the tortoises I prefer using ones made for sheep watering. They are cheap, easy to clean and disinfect, easy to move, a nice height, can take the heat, last forever it seems, come in a variety of lengths, and sold nearby. We then place them on stands three high.


----------

